# Datu Dieter' Balisong Videos



## Guro Harold (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I had ordered Datu Dieter's Balisong videos Volume 1 and Volume 2 before I left for Greece.

Well they arrived yesterday.  I will strive to give them a proper review shortly but so far I am quite impressed with material.

The material is quite detailed in the introduction, history, and precautions sections.

Dieter's execution and flow were quite impressive as well, especially when doing combinations.

More to come...

Palusut


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 19, 2003)

how is that review coming along??/
are they worth the $$


----------



## Leo Daher (Dec 26, 2003)

I'd also be interested in that review.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 26, 2003)

Sorry for the delay.  I have been slammed since I got back from Greece and I tell you no lie that I have at least 7 other videos that I haven't even had the chance to look at yet.

For now, here is a general review of Video I.

Lets get the preliminaries out of the way by at first listing the contents of Video I (this appears on the jacket cover as well).

- Price $39.00 USD.  Running time: 75 minutes.

- Dieter gives the and history of the Balisong knife.

- He discusses the regional differences between the filipino and the "western" Balisongs.  From what I recall this includes some manufacturing details.  There is discussion on the types of blades and edges as well in regards to Balisongs as well.

- Quality criteria along with safety hints are discussed.  Dieter also openly says that the purpose of this video is not to teach how to use the balisong with the blade deployed.  He also mentions that he would only due so after a few years after he is sure of the person's character in so many words.  He also offers suggestions in order to prevent being cut while training.

- There is a section on the different types of holds and carries for the Balisong.

- The meat of the material consists of about 25 different opening and closing techniques including natural (heaven) and reverse (earth) grips.

Here were the things that were great:

- The level of history and detail concerning the Balisong.

- Dieter usually uses at least two angles  to demonstrate a specific technique.  He has usually used the series of per techinque:
 I) Demonstrate the technique.
 II) Demonstrate using slow motion with the playback.
 III) Demonstrate it with live action from slow to full speed.

Datu Dieter flows with the Balisong and is comfortable with the knife.

I think that Volume I is a solid instructional and reference video especially if you are looking for a good video on how to open and close the Balisong.

If you are looking for a knife fighting video reference using the Balisong, then this video may not be what you are looking for but Dieter clearly and openly states the scope and purpose for the video at the beginning, so there are no mis-understandings.

The only small challenges that I saw that were that the video is dubbed for the english audience and that the chapter text titles were not translated to english text, only translated by the narrator. But again those things were very small things that have nothing to due with the quality of the material.

More information to come.


----------



## Leo Daher (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks for the review, Harold.


----------

